# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Coping with hair loss everyday isn't as hard as many of you think it is

## SmoothNation

What I'm about to say may sound a little cliche, but it's the god honest truth and I'm not here to lie to you all just to make your self pity feel justified. 

There are a few reasons why people struggle with hair loss, and below are a few common ones which usually come up:

1. You think you will be less attractive bald.

2. You feel like you will get lot of negative attention from people.

3. You feel you looked MUCH better with hair.

4. You feel that being bald makes you look like an old person. 

5. You feel inadequate compared to your friends and family who have hair.

With regards to to being less attractive when bald, firstly it is important to note that some people have an ideal partner type, and nothing you can do will change this. Never change yourself just to please a person who are set on getting their 'supposed ideal' partner. Furthermore, if you actually spend time talking to men and women, you will actually find that the vast majority literally couldn't care about a mans hair loss, and most will agree that a man owing his hair loss is much more attractive than a man who feels ashamed about it and is trying to find ways to get his hair back. From personal experience, I have actually had female friends say I look much more attractive bald, and I attribute this to growing a beard, significantly improving my physique, and being much more cheery and confident around people. Confidence is everything, and my hair loss forced me to be more open.

In terms of thinking people are always looking at you because of your hair loss, this is simply paranoia and is completely unjustified. Don't think so highly of yourselves, people couldn't give a crap if you are bald.

Now when it comes to thinking you looked better with hair, just realise that this is just YOUR opinion, and not really important when you think that attraction is MUCHHHHH more than solely based on hair. A fit, confident and happy bald guy will always get the girl over an anxious, self-pitying guy who is struggling to deal with male pattern baldness - every single time.  

Being bald makes you look older. Well if you wear tweed and smoke a pipe, then maybe haha, but once again this is total nonsense. The way you act and look overall is what defines how old you come across, and if you dress in a youthful way and have a youthful and vibrant attitude to life, then I couldn't care if every single strand of hair was gone, you are going to come across as a youthful individual. 

Last but not least, feeling inadequate because you don't have hair and your peers do, quite frankly spells a bigger problem of feeling the need to compare yourself to others, and this is totally unnecessary and will make you miserable regardless if you have hair or not. So stop comparing yourself to people, you are you, deal with it and promote your best attributes to people  :Smile: .

https://www.instagram.com/smooth__nation/

----------


## baldcelerator

kkkk

----------


## baldcelerator

Lets check his points for self pitty:
1. i think balding will make me less attractive. which is 100% accuarte, IAM less attractive cause of that 
2. you feel like you will get negative attention . I DO get negative attention
3. i feel like a looked much better. yes, muh man, at least i wasnt a ugly shit like now
4. i feel like balding makes me look like an older person . i mean serious? xD "feel" ?? does it make me look younger??
5. i feel inadequate compared to friends. iam, they have hair i dont 

u r one hell of a blue pilled man sir  :Smile:

----------

